# Happy New Year



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I hope everyone catches personal best on jigs and poppers in 2010.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Wishin you a good one too


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

happy new year to all!!! kil are you back from panama? did you fish the the crazy popper with the higher bow rail and the casting platform on the transom?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

mcgolfer said:


> happy new year to all!!! kil are you back from panama? did you fish the the crazy popper with the higher bow rail and the casting platform on the transom?


Yes, I did.The higher bow rail was perfect for me to cast or jig.
The casting platform on the transom is a nice feature too. I think four fishemen can cast comfortably on hte Crazy Popper. I couldn't upload my pictures for some reason. I am going to post picutes using a computer in my shop today.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

thanks for the update and can't wait to see more pictures from your trip....rick


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year to you folks as well.

100# Yellowfin this year and 50# Wahoo


----------



## JFLORES (Dec 12, 2009)

ksong said:


> I hope everyone catches personal best on jigs and poppers in 2010.


Kil, Happy New Year....Hope all the best in 2010.

Looking forward to the Jigging/Popping season.


----------



## g_man (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year Kil


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

JFLORES said:


> Kil, Happy New Year....Hope all the best in 2010.
> 
> Looking forward to the Jigging/Popping season.


Happy New Year, John. 
It will be very interesting year for bluefin to see how big bluefin over 200 bls behaves as the same class bluefin we caught last year become over 200 lbs this summer/fall.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

g_man said:


> Happy New Year Kil


Glenn ? Nice to have you here. I expect you contribute many informative posts here as usual.  
I really hope Sami/Paul of Salty Water Tackle, John Flores and you come on the Hurricane Bank trip as it will be one of a kind trip.


----------

